# Approaching the limit on PV entries?



## ccc (Oct 20, 2013)

*H*i

How to stop these messages on FreeBSD 8.2:
	
	



```
/root # tail -f /var/log/messages
Oct 20 02:36:22 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Oct 20 02:37:32 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Oct 20 02:38:41 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Oct 20 02:39:52 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Oct 20 02:40:53 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Oct 20 02:42:03 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Oct 20 02:43:13 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Oct 20 02:44:14 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Oct 20 02:45:24 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
Oct 20 02:46:27 bsd kernel: Approaching the limit on PV entries, consider increasing either the vm.pmap.shpgperproc or the vm.pmap.pv_entry_max tunable.
```


----------



## ccc (Oct 20, 2013)

Using these entries in /boot/loader.conf

```
sound_load="YES"
snd_ich_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"

[highlight]vm.pmap.pg_ps_enabled="1"
vm.pmap.pde.mappings="68"
vm.pmap.shpgperproc="500"
#vm.pmap.pv_entry_max="1743504"
vm.pmap.pv_entry_max="3000000"[/highlight]
```
seems to make it stop now.


----------



## ccc (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorry, I still get these messages, but not as many as before. I will try this:
	
	



```
vm.pmap.pg_ps_enabled="50"
```


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 20, 2013)

Take a look at these threads:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2009-July/029076.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2009-November/030094.html
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2012-February/237857.html


----------



## gkontos (Oct 20, 2013)

It was marked as *SOLVED*

Link--> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17786


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 20, 2013)

gkontos said:
			
		

> It was marked as *SOLVED*
> 
> Link--> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17786



That's weird. Same OP, same problem which was solved :e


----------



## ccc (Oct 21, 2013)

It was solved on FreeBSD 7.3 but not on 8.2.
Anyway I will try to upgrade to 8.4 and let see if these messages are gone.


----------



## ccc (Oct 22, 2013)

Upgrade to 8.4 solved this problem, but still needs these entries:
	
	



```
# cat /boot/loader.conf
#sound_load="YES"
#snd_ich_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"

[B]vm.pmap.pg_ps_enabled="1"
vm.pmap.pde.mappings="68"
vm.pmap.shpgperproc="2000"
vm.pmap.pv_entry_max="3000000"[/B]
```


----------

